# Palimpsest



## Guest (Dec 2, 2018)

Just thought I would share this piece I wrote earlier in the year.

https://www.dropbox.com/sh/e61u4r63qo0llh3/AADHgtvEHg3BrwhY8yGdm_Qra?dl=0

It's a kind of 'moment form' response to Mozart's music, from a future perspective peering back through history. I don't think it's my best piece, some of the placements of quotations I think could have been better handled, but I'm very proud of the opening 45 seconds! Probably my best opening for any piece I've written so far.

Does anyone have advice on where I can take this kind of string quartet writing next? How can I get better at it?


----------



## Guest (Dec 4, 2018)

Decided to upload it to SoundCloud because the performance is particularly good:

__
https://soundcloud.com/jessop-maticevski-shumack%2Fpalimpsest


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund (Jan 4, 2016)

Hey! This sounds awesome  Love the way you "killed Mozart"! I would repeat the process and add a movement or 2. I kind of wish it didn't end with Mozart...


----------



## Guest (Dec 4, 2018)

Thanks, I might write some more 'palimpsests' based on existing repertoire. I don't necessarily think this is the most successful one, and you may be right about the ending!


----------



## pkoi (Jun 10, 2017)

Great stuff! Besides the end, are the Mozartian gestures actually from Mozart or just in his style?


----------



## Guest (Dec 5, 2018)

Thank you! All the Mozartian gestures are direct quotes.


----------

